# hartal door finally dies!



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi

We've a German imported 07 plate Aviano i675G with a Hartal door. It's always been a little stiff at times, needing a slam to close now and then. Opening from the inside has never been an issue ... opening from the outside sometimes needed a couple of attempts.

Well, finally a couple of nights ago we got locked out. After 30 minutes of trying to wiggle the outside lever through some very cracked plastic casing - the door opened.

Took off the interior cover to look at the mechanism. It's still working fine from the inside when the interior handle "pulls" the mechanism to lift the pins.

The mechanism to support the outside handle seems to just have stopped working. There's no traction on the lever when it's used to "push" the mechanism.

Anyone had any similar problems ... or useful advise? Given we full time at present this is a headache ....

I will see if we can find a dealer to help - but at this time of year there might be a delay ... and my experience of Burstner support for my imported van has been disappointing.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

It is possible that Glenn Harris, our service manager or Ian migh know the answer but you will have to phone us to ask them.

Phone number is on our banner advert when it comes round in sequence or google Johns Cross

Peter


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

It maybe one of the small plastic locators that hold the rods in place, we had one break on ours, used a cable tie to secure until replaced

Cotswold Motorhomes are very good, they modified ours and used some round pinch washers on the rod to keep in place

Chris


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We had a similar problem with our Hartal door. The mechanism is essentially plastic and does not seem able to take the wear and tear! Our Burstner dealer dealt with it by drilling some holes in the lock mechanism and fitting some screws! Prior to that we held the whole thing together with a sponge! I packed the lock cavity so it couldn't spring apart.


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

All

Thanks for the replies so far .... just to give some more info ...

door interior lock

Where the arrow is pointing you can see the mechanism for supporting the exterior handle. All the clips are in place - so when the exterior handle is pulled, the piece of metal beside the arrow (and the one a couple of inches further along which looks identical) should lift around 90 degrees. This would push the lock shaft up using the long pin which can be seen in the center.

What's actually happening is I pull the handle, the piece of metal doesn't really move much (since it seems to have no traction), so the pin barely moves up .... hence no door opening!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hartal*

Hi

Could any dealer look at your van door? Hartal doors are fitted to other makes of motorhome? Just a thought.

Russell


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Update ... the part pointed to in the photo has actually sheared from the pin which connects to the exterior handle! Hence no traction!

trying a couple of dealers to get a replacement part - but not looking good at present.

Spoke with a Swift dealer who also do Hartal. Swift are supplying new doors since they have decided they didn't like the old hartal doors!

Any suggestions for another dealer ... ironmonger .... door replacer?



srd said:


> All
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far .... just to give some more info ...
> 
> ...


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

srd said:


> Hi
> 
> We've a German imported 07 plate Aviano i675G with a Hartal door. It's always been a little stiff at times, needing a slam to close now and then. Opening from the inside has never been an issue ... opening from the outside sometimes needed a couple of attempts.
> 
> ...


Hi srd

You might just want to look at this older thread about the door, maybe something useful there.... Hartal Dooor

I agree with you about burstsner, they have been very dissapointing, just try mailing them to see what I mean.

steve


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks - did look but not much hope there . ... general complaints about Burstner UK and Hartal doors.

Worst case I might see if I can find a replacement door ...


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Hartal Doors & Hymer*

We had a letter forwarded to us via our german Hymer supplying dealer advising of a recall on all Hartal doors up to a certain date.

The lock decided not to work one day - so on advice we used only the Abus security lock until we had it fixed at the service centre at Bad Waldsee along with a few other little mods.

Happy Travels


----------



## 112071 (May 10, 2008)

*Hartal Doors*

My own German manufacturer recently replaced my door, which now leaks and is in again for replacement. The Hartal web-site indicated that 3 UK manufacturers use their products, so I wrote to all concerned. To my amazement, they all wrote back saying they no longer used these doors, preferring a more reliable UK manufacturer.

I do hope that Hartal are investigating these issues. Since I reported my own problem to them, they have stopped replying to my mail!!

But then the National Caravan Council and the Caravan Club have also failed to help me. This industry does require a better regulator and more adequate Authority to uphold higher Standards and Customer Care.


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hartal Doors*

Thanks for the info - though, I also haven't had a reply from Hartal directly either.

Do you know if there would be a "drop in" door replacement - ie: would a standard habitation door normally be the same dimensions?



Harriflex said:


> My own German manufacturer recently replaced my door, which now leaks and is in again for replacement. The Hartal web-site indicated that 3 UK manufacturers use their products, so I wrote to all concerned. To my amazement, they all wrote back saying they no longer used these doors, preferring a more reliable UK manufacturer.
> 
> I do hope that Hartal are investigating these issues. Since I reported my own problem to them, they have stopped replying to my mail!!
> 
> But then the National Caravan Council and the Caravan Club have also failed to help me. This industry does require a better regulator and more adequate Authority to uphold higher Standards and Customer Care.


----------



## 112071 (May 10, 2008)

*Hartal Door UK Suppliers*

Try this link, although I have found that most of the German companies and Fedarations I have communicated with all seem to speak excellent English. Good Luck.

Mr Richard Toon, Miriad Products Ltd, 2000 Park Lane, Dove Valley Park, Foston, South Derbyshire DE5 5BG - tel 01283 586060 - email - [email protected]

I do hope Richard will be able to help you. XXXXXXXXXXX do not fit the Hartal door as we fit an English manufactured item purchased from Ellbee at Pudsey. We believe this door to be superior.


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Hartal Door UK Suppliers*

Thanks - I did try them - but seem not to cover Burstner Hartal doors :-(



Harriflex said:


> Try this link, although I have found that most of the German companies and Fedarations I have communicated with all seem to speak excellent English. Good Luck.
> 
> Mr Richard Toon, Miriad Products Ltd, 2000 Park Lane, Dove Valley Park, Foston, South Derbyshire DE5 5BG - tel 01283 586060 - email - [email protected]
> 
> I do hope Richard will be able to help you. XXXXXXXXXXX do not fit the Hartal door as we fit an English manufactured item purchased from Ellbee at Pudsey. We believe this door to be superior.


----------



## 107462 (Oct 5, 2007)

Spoke again with Burstner UK this morning. They suggested best dealer to speak to would be camper uk, in Lincoln.

Certainly speaking with both their parts and service centre was enlightening. Very helpful - I'm sending them photos of the problem, so hopefully it's just a one visit to them for either replacement parts or door.

Hopefully warranty will sort it ... a replacement door is £1600!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

srd said:


> Spoke again with Burstner UK this morning. They suggested best dealer to speak to would be camper uk, in Lincoln.
> 
> Certainly speaking with both their parts and service centre was enlightening. Very helpful - I'm sending them photos of the problem, so hopefully it's just a one visit to them for either replacement parts or door.
> 
> Hopefully warranty will sort it ... a replacement door is £1600!


see pm I sent you srd


----------

